# DCT code 17539 and 17521 Resistance to high



## jakob123 (Aug 18, 2009)

Replaced oxy sensor two times spend some $$ deleted codes still showing up. What is this problem?
Please help (explain in German or english)


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: DCT code 17539 and 17521 Resistance to high (jakob123)*

Are you using OEM O2 sensors or aftermarket ?


----------



## jakob123 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: DCT code 17539 and 17521 Resistance to high (GLS-S4)*

The first set was aftermarket second was bosch oem part and also lot more money, no difference 20 min on the road CHECK eng lite came on same DCT.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: DCT code 17539 and 17521 Resistance to high (jakob123)*

Hey Jakob
FYI
17521 P1113 Bank1-Sensor1 Internal Resistance too High VW 
17539 P1131 Bank2-Sensor1 Internal Rsistance too High VW 
For others in the future.. http://DTCSearch.PlanetVAG.com
The fact that both sensors on the two seperate banks started showing up at the exact same time is really weird. I can see that one could go soon after the other, but at the exact same time? I would think the odds would be pretty slim... IMHO 
Anyway, I had this happen to me a while ago, and I could not understand it. I would check the car and all the readings would be in range. I finally realised that it appeared to be happening soon after a fill-up, and also using Shell or Sonoco gas (petrol). I don't want to say that this might be the same issue you are having, but it might be worth a shot to finish the gas you have in your tank and then filling up with another brand, if you were using the same before. Here in the states this was happening when the gas prices were really high and I read on here somewhere that Audi was replacing a lot of O2 sensors, but that they were suspecting bad gas... FYI my codes never came back and I never installed the O2 sensors that I bought








Hope that helps
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## jakob123 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: DCT code 17539 and 17521 Resistance to high (Massboykie)*

Thk's I allways fill up @ the same no name gas we only have no name gas fillups in this town. I am going to try Petro Canada thanks anyway for the reply.
J.T.


----------

